
Censoring Pirate Sites Doesn’t Work, Researchers Find - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/censoring-pirate-sites-doesnt-work-researchers-find-130108/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29
======
ScottWhigham
I'll never understand the fascination HNers have with using torrentfreak.com
as a source of information about stuff like this.

"But, Scott - TorrentFreak is just bringing this information to light. It's
not like they are the source here."

True, I know, but I'm sure we can all agree that a site named TorrentFreak.com
is hardly going to be an unbiased news source with respect to torrenting and
pirating.

